# Aggressive towards other dogs



## RachelJ

Hello all I really need your help & advice

Darcie is 2 years old and overall an absolute joy to have but just recently on walks she has been aggressive with other dogs  not with all dogs but the ones that come over full of energy bouncing around her and wanting to play, she seems to panic and her reaction is to snap, yelp, bark and show her teeth  

I am wondering if we are doing something wrong and not helping the situation but not sure what?! She hasn't always been like this so I don't know why it's suddenly started. When she was a pup she was attacked (not bad but enough to scare her) but she has been fine for the last year so not sure why its started now! I am now starting to dread taking her for a walk and really not liking her off lead at all incase something happens. Luckily so far the other dogs have not retaliated but I'm afraid that soon one will 

Any help or advice is greatly appreciated. Thank-you x


----------



## salleeann42

*about agressivness*

Hi, I just read on a site today about when a female comes in heat (or season) she can become aggressive. Could that be the problem?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

In my world that is not aggressive. She is communicating to the other dogs and to you that she is not a fan. If on a leashed walk I'd get between her and the looming dog. Off leash keep an eye and if she wants to be left alone, move away from crowded areas. I'd also get her checked at the vet. If she is unwell she will be grumpier than usual. But I don't think her behavior is aggressive. Bouncing overly friendly dog that can't take a no - that's aggressive. To me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi

If I was you I'd plan a few walks with friends who have dogs. Let Darcie off lead and let her discover that other dogs being around can be fun.
Is her reaction to other dogs worse when she is on lead? 
Try and keep relaxed yourself and have some tasty liver cake in your pocket to help her keep her focus on you.


----------



## RachelJ

Thanks Marzi - that is my plan to take her on more walks and meet friends who have dogs to try and socialise her more! I know she is not aggressive and a nasty character but she obviously feels threatened and intimitated when other dogs are around. She has been like it when both on lead and off the lead, she is fine if dogs are calm around her but as soon as they want to play and chase that is when she turns and tells them to back off  x


----------



## Lottierachel

Tilly is EXACTLY like this! If a dog just wants a gentle sniff, or walks past she's fine. But if they get up in her face she snaps at them. 

I think it's a confidence thing, would be very interested to here how Darcie's socialisation hoes and if it has any impact xx


----------



## RachelJ

Aw sorry to hear Tilly is like it aswell Lottie but now I know its not only Darcie - I will keep you updated on her progress and hopefully will soon improve. Its really not nice to see at all, I want us to enjoy our walks and for Darcie to feel relaxed and not scared of other dogs! 

Also a MASSIVE congratulations to you on the arrival of baby Henry  he is beautiful! Hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## Stela12

Stela is also EXACTLY like this. She is three, hasn't always been like that but in the past six months or so she's started not liking overly energetic dogs-especially if they are bigger than her. I have also become nervous because I never know if and how she is going to react. I just avoid a contact if I suspect trouble


----------



## Tinman

Ralph also can be like this... But it tends to be if he is ON lead that he does his barking & maybe a bit of snapping, then of course ruby joins in 
It's not just dogs Ralph does this to, it's poor ted the horse too if he sticks his head over the fence!!
Also my neighbour has 2 pups (golden retriever & a flat coat) when they walk past our fence R&R go mad - but out in the field with them, off lead they are fine.....
I think it's a warning to stay away, when he's on the lead - maybe protecting us, but also he's restricted - so a warning off bark.
As for the going mental through the fence..... Possibly guarding his territory?


----------



## fairlie

It is overlearning. They are smart enough to see that a snarl and a snap gets them removed from the "beastly" dog quickly. Here is what we do with special needs kids who learn that screaming removes them from their therapist (physio/speech etc...). It might sound counter intuitive but it works. We play with them while they fuss until we hear a pause, then they go instantly back to their mother. Then we work up until we get a smile, then right back to their mother... etc. It is the opposite off the old style of waiting for fussing then back to mum. 

So enlist a friend with a nice quiet dog, approach, wait for a calm nose touch or sniff then mark "nice gentle kiss" and treat. Turn and walk away instantly. When they have that down, practice with other dogs, "nice gentle kiss" always means they get to leave instantly. Eventually when a dog comes bounding at you you can remind them "just one kiss" and they'll have the confidence that you'll extract them if they want extraction. Watch their cues, they are very good at letting you know who they want to play with and who they don't. Respect their decisions.

Al this presupposes that the other dog is under control. Hopefuly that is the case.


----------

